# 01 Arctic Cat 500 Manual



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

I bought a 01 Arctic Cat 500 that was basically in a box. Tonight I got the motor all back together and in the machine and it fired right up and sounds great, but it doesn't move. Is there a way to adjust the clutch. There are 4 bolts and springs ont he outside of the basket. Are they suppost to be tight? I have know idea where to even begin. It runs and feels like it shifts and the indicator lights change but nothing happens. Any ideas. Is the clutch adjustable?


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Be careful not to over tighten the four bolts with the spring on the clutch basket. Snug all four down evenly. Here is the instructions on adjusting the clutch.


----------

